

Blueprint - Technology for preventing XSS attacks - gdeglin
http://sisl.rites.uic.edu/blueprint/wiki/Main_Page

======
gdeglin
There is also a paper published on this technique here:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.153....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.153.4483)

